# skinnyass biceps



## deadlift (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, I've made alot of progress since discovering
this site, and thanx to the bros who helped me.
I'm happy with the gains to my chest and shoulders,
but I've always had skinny arms. Although I do see the 
difference on my first cycle, I can't seem to get a"peak"
in my biceps, they just look bloated. 
How do you get that ball to pop?
check out the pic (if you're bored)
and make a suggestion. Thanx

current bicep routine:
ez curl bar (wide & tight)
dumbell curls
pullups


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 11, 2005)

Couple things I suggest:

1.  When doing dumbell curls, twist the weight out at peak contraction
2.  Make sure you do 4 total bicep exercises
3.  Add preacher curls
4.  Add straight bar curls
5.  Mix it up after 4-6 weeks with new exercises


----------



## thunderterd (Mar 11, 2005)

I find concentration curls great for the peak.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 11, 2005)

I do this excercise where i take a ez curl bar.  Stand with my back against something.  Starting from the bottom position i curl the bar to my midsection and stop.  Then i go back to the start position for 10 reps.  Once i get to 10 i bring the bar all the way to the top and lower the bar to my midsection and bring it back up and i do this for an additional 10.  I do 3 sets with heavy enough weight to complete all 20 reps.  .


----------



## Freejay (Mar 11, 2005)

Do dumbell curls on an incline bench, and I also like to use the cable with the appropriate handle to really get a good negative.  Also...rember 2/3 of the relative mass in the arms is in the triceps.  Your Tri's can get much larger than your Bi's.  One last suggestion is isometrics.  Just flexing your Bi's (and all your muscles for that matter) can help increase definition.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 11, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> One last suggestion is isometrics.  Just flexing your Bi's (and all your muscles for that matter) can help increase definition.



I remember doing this in high school.  I would put my hands under my desk like i'm in a curl position and flex against it and hold for a few seconds.  Don't know if it worked but it past time by in class.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 11, 2005)

Superman curls on cable machine.  These worked great for me. Check out my pics.  Also,  I would add straight bar curls.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 11, 2005)

Peak is a lot about genetic shape, but I noticed I developed more of a peak when I quit using the barbell and concentrated more on dumbbells.
My Biceps routine looks like this.

1st exercise - alternating dumbbell curls. This is my power move.
I do 2 warmup sets, then 3 work sets.

2nd exercise - Scott curls with and Ez curl bar
3 work sets - I'm already warmed up

3rd exercise - seated incline curls with dumbbells
3 work sets

If your bi's aren't so fried you couldn't add a forth exercise if your life depended on it, you aren't working them to failure.
Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't exactly call those arms "skinny" brother.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 11, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't exactly call those arms "skinny" brother.


Good point. I didn't think about it until you said that. You may not have Schwarzennegger's peaks, but those aren't small guns.


----------



## deadlift (Mar 11, 2005)

as usual, i got alot of help..thanx again
its obvious i need to change my routine, and will try these suggestions.
i can't even get a vein to show through these toothpicks.
you think its OK to train biceps every other day?
or 3 times a week....i seriously want to focus on this.
or is it  possible to be genetically doomed..


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 11, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> as usual, i got alot of help..thanx again
> its obvious i need to change my routine, and will try these suggestions.
> i can't even get a vein to show through these toothpicks.
> you think its OK to train biceps every other day?
> ...



Toothpicks?!  You may be exaggerating just a little my friend.  I don't think many of us can walk around all day looking like our biceps are constantly flexed.  Your upper arm is bulky as hell.  And I definitely would not say that you are "genetically doomed" although DR is correct about bicep shape being mostly genetic.  If you want more definition - I suggest cutting away BF.  Then maybe run a test, tren, winny cycle to gain more size and to harden up.


----------



## deadlift (Mar 11, 2005)

hey thanx, you wrote:"I suggest cutting away BF"
i don't know what "BF" means...
oh yeah, if you bros don't know about this site, check it out
i use it daily, just like this one...you guys fuckin rock,thanx
http://www.bodybuildingjournal.com/


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 11, 2005)

BF=body fat


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 11, 2005)

Not to be confused with BS - which is what Tee is full of.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 11, 2005)

This is what i use..You can have a look at my pics in the Mens Bodybuilding Photos

1) preacher curls
2) dumbell curl
3) dumbell-hammer curl


----------



## Freejay (Mar 11, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> This is what i use..You can have a look at my pics in the Mens Bodybuilding Photos
> 
> 1) preacher curls
> 2) dumbell curl
> 3) dumbell-hammer curl



Hammers are great for increasing the thickness in your arm.  I love em!!  I think the preachers will probably be the best for the peaks if you are really careful about form and getting a good slow negative.


----------



## max lift (Mar 11, 2005)

I like to use the streight bar as well and get thoes pinkies turned in a bit I find for me that this feels like I am isolating the mussle a bit more , with that said I know some guys dont like this method cus it puts stress on the elbows but give it a try and make your own decision.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 11, 2005)

max lift said:
			
		

> I like to use the streight bar as well and get thoes pinkies turned in a bit I find for me that this feels like I am isolating the mussle a bit more , with that said I know some guys dont like this method cus it puts stress on the elbows but give it a try and make your own decision.



Variety it the spice of life brother!


----------



## tee (Mar 11, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> I find concentration curls great for the peak.



Agreed, thats what I prefer as well


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 11, 2005)

straight bar curls i feel are the best for overall growth.  i also love to use the cable crossover machine, use the "w" bar and face towards the inside of the crossover machine with your back against the metal post and the cable coming up between your legs.  this prevents any kind of cheating or body rocking at all and really isolates the biceps.  use maz weight and only lower the bar till it your forearms are parallel to the ground.  if you do a full range of motion you cant use as much weight and this is primarily used for increasing the peak of your bicep.  try it cause it sure works for me


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> you think its OK to train biceps every other day?
> or 3 times a week....i seriously want to focus on this.



More often is never the answer. I would not go more often than every 5th day. As temptinmg as it is, you grow when you rest, not while you are working out.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

If your muscles are not sore, then they have recovered and are ready to be worked, in my opinion.  It is also my opinion that all you really need to do is lift a few times a week, eat alot, and use lots of performance-enhancing drugs.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> It is also my opinion that all you really need to do is lift a few times a week, eat alot, and use lots of performance-enhancing drugs.


Heck, I don't even like to workout anymore. Just eat and inject.


----------



## imdaman1 (Mar 12, 2005)

Our secret is out!!!


----------



## max lift (Mar 12, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Heck, I don't even like to workout anymore. Just eat and inject.



Dam I knew their was an easier way , crap all thoes hours spent in the gum for not ,


----------

